# Rocket Fans...don't fall apart..



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Look, its 3-2...we're not done quite yet and this series isn't over. Don't get too worried, this series can still be won. We won't go down w/o a fight...I'm not gonna go on the record, but this time Thursday, we'll all have a smile on our faces. Either being happy that we forced game 7, or the fact they we had a great season but just lost to a better team.

Rocket fans, we've been down 3-2 before, this isn't anything new (albeit a different team), but still...dont lose faith!

GO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> Look, its 3-2...we're not done quite yet and this series isn't over. Don't get too worried, this series can still be won. We won't go down w/o a fight...I'm not gonna go on the record, but this time Thursday, we'll all have a smile on our faces. Either being happy that we forced game 7, or the fact they we had a great season but just lost to a better team.
> 
> Rocket fans, we've been down 3-2 before, this isn't anything new (albeit a different team), but still...dont lose faith!
> 
> GO ROCKETS!!!


I still have faith in the game threads started by u.we lost the last 3,but ur game threads had the best record :wink:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Ive yet to loose faith in this team. We're too good to not go to round 2.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I miss the good old days of Games 1 & 2. I had so much fun watching game 1, game 2 was nerve racking but incredible.

since then its just been stressful and disappointing... the end of game 4 was hard enough, now you bring in us choking on top of quite possibly the worst stretch of officiating in NBA history... if we win this series I will definitely be a happy man.. I wont even care if we go 4-1 vs Phoenix.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree, if we can just win game 6, i have a good feeling going into Dallas. Can we win in our home?? thats the q. WOw, THursday is a longggg way from today.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

after going 2-0...

Houston has to win 2 out of 5.
Dallas has to win 4 out of 5.

Dallas has won 3... I'd say its our turn to win 2... more difficult to win 4 out of 5


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yea I think the Rockets can win the home game. Ive got a good feeling(i know ive said this many times before and was wrong) that the rockets will come ready to kick ***. And the fans going to the toyota center will have to be really into the game. 


I doubt Ill get any sleep untill Thursday.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

kfranco said:


> I agree, if we can just win game 6, i have a good feeling going into Dallas. Can we win in our home?? thats the q. WOw, THursday is a longggg way from today.


good. our guys need rest. and the more time JVG has to prepare, the better out advantage.

i just hope rockets dont get depressed and mope till thursday. they still have to want it.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets are going to be fired up because of what Stein is doing to their coach. Yao offered to pay for half the fine but the rule said NO.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Rockets are going to be fired up because of what Stein is doing to their coach. Yao offered to pay for half the fine but the rule said NO.



lol, that's an unenforceable rule if there ever was one... 

The JVG incident is the kind of thing that will consolidate and strengthen the team... if there's one thing about the Rockets this season, it's that they have never backed down in the face of adversity... We just have to believe that we can win the next two games.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> lol, *that's an unenforceable rule if there ever was one...*
> 
> The JVG incident is the kind of thing that will consolidate and strengthen the team... if there's one thing about the Rockets this season, it's that they have never backed down in the face of adversity... We just have to believe that we can win the next two games.


*Marc Stein, ESPN wrote:*
*For starters, league rules prevent Yao from legally paying one cent of the $100,000 punishment meted out Monday to Van Gundy.* The fine stems from Van Gundy's statements Sunday night that he was recently told by an unnamed referee that playoff refs are "looking harder at Yao" because of complaints to the league office from Mavericks owner Mark Cuban.

*LINK*

*Edit: Yao can gives half of fine to JVG privately and nobody will know.*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> lol, that's an unenforceable rule if there ever was one...
> 
> The JVG incident is the kind of thing that will consolidate and strengthen the team... if there's one thing about the Rockets this season, it's that they have never backed down in the face of adversity... We just have to believe that we can win the next two games.


Exactly. As disappointed as I am now, I think the Rockets will win the next game. It's the sort of thing I've come to expect from this team.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I hope you guys push through this series and win anyway just to spite David Stern and his blind/rigged referees. That fine was the most ridiculous thing i've seen.

Hold yourself together. Good luck Rockets fans!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

sherwin said:


> after going 2-0...
> 
> Houston has to win 2 out of 5.
> Dallas has to win 4 out of 5.
> ...


Lol... that's a hillarious way to look at things. It made me laugh... thanks.

Instead of looking at how things were a week ago how about looking at them now:

Dallas needs to win 1 of 2

Houston needs to win 2 of 2

I'd say Dallas has the advantage thank you very much.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Never give up hope!










u can make it!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> Lol... that's a hillarious way to look at things. It made me laugh... thanks.
> 
> Instead of looking at how things were a week ago how about looking at them now:
> 
> ...


gee thanks for the breakdown genius


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Lol... that's a hillarious way to look at things. It made me laugh... thanks.
> 
> Instead of looking at how things were a week ago how about looking at them now:
> 
> ...


Stat means nothing, If we can win on our home court, it's still 50-50 in game 7. and we will have the momentum by then.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> Lol... that's a hillarious way to look at things. It made me laugh... thanks.
> 
> Instead of looking at how things were a week ago how about looking at them now:
> 
> ...


No one is doubting they have the advantage, but we are very capable of winning 2 in a row against them again. Especially since we've outplayed them for 80% of the series.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

We WILL loose on Thursday but I enjoyed the series.


Go Suns beat the stinking Mavs!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> We WILL loose on Thursday but I enjoyed the series.
> 
> 
> Go Suns beat the stinking Mavs!



I would just like to go on record as to saying...THE WINNER of this series beats the Suns in 6.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Raxel said:


> Stat means nothing, If we can win on our home court, it's still 50-50 in game 7. and we will have the momentum by then.


ya and tmac will be rested for gm 6


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

I believe Rockets can win the next two games.


----------



## dan325 (May 4, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> I would just like to go on record as to saying...THE WINNER of this series beats the Suns in 6.


Agreed. The Mavs were underrated all year. We won 58 games, and nobody mentions us as a contender. Everyone talks about how you guys won 9 straight to finish the season, but we won 16 out of 18.

Since we didn't play the Rockets much in the second half of the season, I didn't realize how good you guys have gotten. I think we're watching two of the best teams in the league right now. 

Phoenix will have their hands full no matter who wins. And, for that matter, so will San Antonio once one of us dispatches with Phoenix. The winner of this series has a really good shot to win it all.


----------

